# Shania Twain Returning To Music



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It appears she went through a lot in the last few years, including Lyme disease.

Still the one: Shania Twain on returning to music after messy divorce

*Still the one: Shania Twain on returning to music after messy divorce*
*'The way I feel in my heart is just going into my music right now,' she tells CBC News*
By Hailey McAdams, CBC News Posted: Jun 29, 2017 5:30 PM ET Last Updated: Jun 29, 2017 7:21 PM ET










Shania Twain’s painful divorce opened up ‘flood of creativity’
00:00 00:58

*Shania Twain’s painful divorce opened up ‘flood of creativity’* 0:58

After a painful divorce and a supposed farewell tour in 2015, country superstar Shania Twain is back with new music and a new outlook on life.

"I'm definitely more revealing in this album than ever before," the singer told CBC News on Thursday. "The way I feel in my heart is just going into my music right now. And I'm happy with that. 

"I feel good about sharing it and it's good for me, too."

It's a surprise comeback of sorts. _NOW, _slated for release on Sept. 29, marks Twain's first studio album in 15 years.

The country legend's first single off the album, _Life's About to Get Good_, is all about perspective; she is focused on keeping it positive.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I could swear she released an album a few years ago (post mutt post fame) and it went nowhere. Is this no album in 15 'comeback' just a marketing ploy?

Maybe I am wrong, but man I swear there was an album


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

She's doing Ok. This is from a couple of years ago. I wonder if Mutt looks back after seeing her in her show in Vegas and thinks "what the hell did I do"?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lionel Ritchie was instrumental in Shania's come back a couple of years ago. In this video you can hear the constriction in her voice caused by health concerns which developed from issues she had to deal with in her life.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> She's doing Ok. This is from a couple of years ago. I wonder if Mutt looks back after seeing her in her show in Vegas and thinks "what the hell did I do"?


Mutt's an idiot.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

she's still the one I'd run to...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Was never very impressed with her when hearing her interviewed, and in spite of not being a fan of the genre, I will gladly admit she's got a great voice. She's no Linda Ronstadt on any level, and for me that's the benchmark.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> *marks Twain's* first studio album in 15 years.


That must have been done on purpose.

I watched a show featuring David Foster and Twain a few years back and she had no confidence. Foster kept telling her she was doing fine but she was struggling internally. Glad to see her back - she was (is) a good ambassador for Canada.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Listened to the new single. Sounded pop to me , I can not see country radio pushing this song. Don't think I herd a fiddle or steel or even a electric guitar in the clip. I am a big fan of her country music though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

She has made me breakfast.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Guncho said:


> She has made me breakfast.


Did your car break down in Muskoka ?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm from Huntsville and went to high school with her brothers. Used to crash at their place sometimes. She was singing in the Deerhurst Vegas show and had some cheesy pop demos she had done. Never thought she'd be a global superstar.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The funny thing to is most of the music she listened to was Mutt Lange/David Foster produced stuff. Def Leppard, AC/DC, Bryan Adams, etc.

Never really thought of her as hot. She was just my friends kind of bitchy older sister.

We used to wait til she fell asleep, roll her truck out of the driveway in neutral and bomb around.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Listened to the new single. Sounded pop to me , I can not see country radio pushing this song. Don't think I herd a fiddle or steel or even a electric guitar in the clip. I am a big fan of her country music though.


Shania was more country in her early years but much like someone like say, Dolly Parton, realized the biggest draw would be a more pop orientated sound. I much prefer her later more pop stuff as I feel it gave her a better platform for her voice and talent.
What is most current country music but mainly glossy pop with the odd obligatory pedal steel, cowboy hat and twangy vocal.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Was never very impressed with her when hearing her interviewed, and in spite of not being a fan of the genre, I will gladly admit she's got a great voice. She's no Linda Ronstadt on any level, and for me that's the benchmark.


I wouldn't consider Linda Ronstadt at Shania's level so I'll respectfully disagree.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lance, have you looked at LR's early stuff? She was a pint sized powerhouse, with way more range than Shania. And she was just as big a star in the 70's.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keto said:


> Lance, have you looked at LR's early stuff? She was a pint sized powerhouse, with way more range than Shania. And she was just as big a star in the 70's.


I wouldn't say she was as big of a commercial success as Shania. But I think she had a superior vocal talent


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd never considered comparing the two so I guess what it comes down to is I prefer Shania's voice, abilities and songwriting over Linda's.
My previous statement is therefore based only on my likes & opinion.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Shania is not even in the same league as Linda Ronstandt.

Shania kind of talk sings.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

She's as relevant to me now as Britney Spears will be when she's Shanias age. not much.
Her pop-py tunes without the sex appeal (due to her advanced age), pack all the wallop of a wet teabag. Unless she reinvents herself to something more substantial....but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't know the stats off hand but was Shania not the largest selling female country artist of all time ? She's a legend.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

She's hot, had a great producer and had the best songs/marketing money can buy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> I don't know the stats off hand but was Shania not the largest selling female country artist of all time ? She's a legend.


Yup. But legends don't alway make successful comebacks, which is what this thread is about.
I don't know how country music fans feel about her, but she definitely opened the doors for a lot of saccharine-sweet country-pop /"new country" artists like Taylor swift.

I dunno what she's griping about in the OP....her and her ex-hubby basically just ended up wife-swapping with their hired help. 2 broken marriages ending up in 2 new marriages. Nobody was single for long, and being the media darling in the group, she gets to write the history. I'd feel more optimistic about her comeback if she'd move on from this 10 year old story and show some of the feistyness she had before she was rich and Swiss.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> I don't know the stats off hand but was Shania not the largest selling female country artist of all time ? She's a legend.


Yes. But her singing could not match Linda Ronstadt. Linda's range was far beyond Shania's. I like them both. They are different but both are appealing singers.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the real winner here is Mutt Lange. He banged Shania, Linda, Shania's best friend and went back to making Grammy winning records. He could have gotten out earlier even, right when Shania went into her 'Nic Cage lets live in a castle' phase. Time for a fresh start for everyone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> I'd never considered comparing the two so I guess what it comes down to is *I prefer Shania's voice, abilities and songwriting over Linda's.*
> My previous statement is therefore based only on my likes & opinion.


AFAIK, neither of them wrote much, if any, of their music. There were just the performers. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

@High/Deaf - I think Shania co-wrote or at least was listed as a co-writer on most of her songs. I don't think Linda was much of a writer at all.
And I give a F**k.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

LanceT said:


> @High/Deaf - I think Shania co-wrote or at least was listed as a co-writer on most of her songs. I don't think Linda was much of a writer at all.
> And I give a F**k.


Twain:

Love Is A Rose (1978) - song
God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (1993) - song
The Woman In Me (1995) The album has all songs co-written by Twain except for You Win My Love
Come On Over (1997) - Entire album was co-written by Twain
Up! (2002) - Entire album co-written by Twain

Ronstadt:

Wild About My Lovin' (1967) - song (co-credit)
Life Is Like A Mountain Railway (1970) - song (co-credit)
Handbags & Gladrags (1971) - song, performed by Kate Taylor
Lo Sienta Ma Vida (1976) - song (co-credit)
Try Me Again (1976) - song (co-credit)
Everybody Play The Fool (1991) - song, performed by Aaron Neville (writing credit on adaptation)
Don't Know Much (1992) - song, performed by the Mike Sceptre Singers (writing credit on adaptation)
Harvest Moon (1992) - song, performed by Neil Young (co-credit)
Winter Light (1993) - song (co-credit)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Xelebes said:


> Twain:
> 
> Love Is A Rose (1978) - song
> God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (1993) - song
> ...


I had no idea she wrote Harvest Moon. That is one of me and my wife's favourite songs.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Linda Ronstadt sang background vocal on "Harvest Moon", but I think the song was written by Neil Young alone. "Everybody Plays the Fool" was a cover of an R&B hit song by The Main Ingredient from the early '70s. I doubt Ronstadt wrote that one, either.

IIRC, "Don't Know Much" was written by Cynthia Weil and Barry Mann. The duet with Aaron Neville was a cover of the original, which was recorded by Mann himself.



EDIT: Just checked Wikipedia on "Don't Know Much". Along with Weil and Mann, Tom Snow shared the credit as a co-writer of that song.

Some of the other hits by Tom Snow included Denise Williams' "Let's Hear It for the Boys", Melissa Manchester's "You Should Hear How She Talks About You" and the Pointer Sisters' "He's So Shy".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> @High/Deaf - I think Shania co-wrote or at least was listed as a co-writer on most of her songs. I don't think Linda was much of a writer at all.
> *And I give a F**k.*


Actually, that is one of the metrics I use to define a good musician. I like people who write their own music - especially if it's good. Separates later decades from the 50s and 60s, when songwriting factories were feeding material to 'just the right' performer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Xelebes said:


> Twain:
> 
> Love Is A Rose (1978) - song
> God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (1993) - song
> ...


Call me a contrarian, but I'm sometimes suspicious of writing credits. Wasn't it Van Halen that everyone go writing credits all the time?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Xelebes' list is at least partially messed up. 

(Assuming we are talking about the same song, and I don't think Shania was writing in 1978, or at least not hits, she turned 13 that year) 

NY also wrote Love Is A Rose (1974), LR covered it (1975). Love Is a Rose - Wikipedia 

H/D, I made the same observation in the Elvis vs. Beatles' popularity post. Beatles wrote songs, Elvis didn't ergo I expect his legacy will be lesser long term.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Was never very impressed with her when hearing her interviewed, and in spite of not being a fan of the genre, I will gladly admit she's got a great voice. She's no Linda Ronstadt on any level, and for me that's the benchmark.


Damned tall bench there Mooh. Linda's not bad but I prefer Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> She's as relevant to me now as Britney Spears will be when she's Shanias age. not much.
> Her pop-py tunes without the sex appeal (due to her advanced age), pack all the wallop of a wet teabag. Unless she reinvents herself to something more substantial....but I'm not counting on it.


51 is "advanced age"?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The song is "Is Love A Rose" or "Love Is A Rose". This was her performance on Opry North show in 1978 with the first song being Dolly Parton's "Jolene".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Actually, that is one of the metrics I use to define a good musician. I like people who write their own music - especially if it's good. Separates later decades from the 50s and 60s, when songwriting factories were feeding material to 'just the right' performer.


I'm guessing songwriting factories are more prevalent now. Nashville has the rep of being the centre of country music. It's as much if not more so the centre of songwriting for most popular genres. Everytime I hear of a band or musician who has gone to Nashville for inspiration, I think, sure - your muse has dried up a bit and the label you're working for has instructed you to get some help.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I agree @LanceT . Kinda why I liked the 70's. All those classic rock bands were writing their own material (or partially stealing it - yea, I'm looking at you, Jimmy). And they were forging new paths in the genre. Now, I think most of these singers are part of a factory again. I wonder how much writing Adele does - here material is outstanding, IMO.



Electraglide said:


> Damned tall bench there Mooh. Linda's not bad but I prefer Stevie Nicks.


Kate Bush for the win!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

This is the video that first caught my attention


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

JHarasym that is the first video I seen of her's when she broke out. It was in the Future Store in Ancaster power centre on the wall of Tv's


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to love watching her videos. Very rarely had the sound on, but I liked watching them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Shania Twain. Always have and always will.

Her ex Mutt Lang, what an asshole he turned out to be.

Two good things came out of Timmins, Ontario. Shania Twain and a great comic Derek Edwards .


----------

